# Roland CX 24 won't cut thru vinyl



## Cutrat (Apr 18, 2010)

I just upgraded to a Roland CX-24. I have set it up and performed a test cut. All works well, except, it won't cut through the vinyl. I am testing a heavier transfer vinyl and set the cutter to heavy material. I have adjusted the force from 50gm to 200gm and there is not a difference in the cutting depth into the vinyl. I replaced the blade with a new one but no success. I also adjusted the amount of blade that extends, no change in results. Anyone have any advice on what I need to do to get it to cut through the vinyl? Thanks.


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

Sounds like you have checked into everything so let me put a few things out there that you may already know, but I will say them to be safe...Are you cutting on the correct side of the material? If you are attempting to cut through the backing and not the actual vinyl it definitely won't work. On the other hand, do you have a weeder? When you run the test cut does it cut the circle and the square and they just arent deep enough to weed out or is it that the circle and square aren't being cut. If they aren't being cut there is something with the way the blade was put in or the height adjustment.... I hope this helps!


----------



## Cutrat (Apr 18, 2010)

I am using the correct side to cut and the circle and square in test are being slightly cut but not deep enough to weed. I also tried to cut some text from Dr Stika. I could see the outline but again, not deep enough to weed. I verified the knife install with the users manual and all looks correct. During test and cutting, the knife comes down and everything appears normal but it would be impossible to weed. I am going to try a thinner vinyl to see if it will cut. I would hate to think my old Chinese cutter would out perform a Roland, but right now, the Roland just looks and feels better, nothing more.


----------



## bigwebman (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't have a Roland, but I have heard that some software will override the cutter settings. Not sure what software you are using, but it is something to check out.


----------



## Cutrat (Apr 18, 2010)

I am using the Dr. Stika plus that came with the roland camm 1 driver. Just to see if it will cut. I am sure it is a setting of some sort but still clueless as to what will work.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

go to the roland website and join the users forum...it is free and you can get some good advice there..Dana, I think is still the dept manager for cutters and he frequents here and on the Roland Forum


----------



## Cutrat (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks, I will give it a try and let you know the results.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

If you are not able to cut through the vinyl when performing a test cut, then you can safely rule the software out as a suspect.

Another thing I would check is that the blade holder is secured in place. I have seen it where the blade holder is not screwed in properly and actually gets pushed up as you cut. 

It sounds like you checked everything. Have you tried contacting where you purchased it from? It could be a mechanical problem.


----------



## Cutrat (Apr 18, 2010)

I contacted Roland support and they said it might be the blade, or the protective strip or the blade holder. I will try the blade first. Any blade in the Chinese cutter was fine, crude but fine. Does anyone have a good supplier for Roland blades? Thanks.


----------



## Cutrat (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, I contacted Roland support and they advised new blade and blade holder. I received the new blade and blade holder from Beacon Graphics. No difference in how it cuts. I have sent a note to the Ebay seller that I bought it from, awaiting response. Not sure if that is a dead end or not. I have a group of signs to do and thinking of reconnecting the Chinese cutter, ouch! I don't think it will do the job either, that is why I bought the Roland....I am lost on this. There does not appear to be any mechanical problem, just doesn't cut deep enough.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Good luck with it. Let us know how it turns out.


----------

